# Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)



## Erdnussflipp (11. August 2013)

*Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

Ich suche nach ein paar Projektideen (anreizungen) die ich als Azubi als IT-Systemelektroniker (im 1. Jahr) machen könnte.

Mein Ausbilder sagte ich solle 3 Projektideen an ihn weiterleiten und er dann eines auswählt.
Das Projekt sollte ungefähr eine Woche (40h) an Zeit benötigen (Richtwert)

ich hoffe auf gute und schnelle Antworten


greetz
Erdnussflipp

p.s. habe kein passenderes Forum gefunden :S


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

Das musst du wissen. Keiner weiß was deine Firma macht, und es hat auch keiner eine Ahnung, was du denn kannst/nicht kannst.

Je nachdem schlagen dir Leute Sachen vor, die für Sie jeweils 40h brauchen, du aber zwischen 4 und 400 h brauchst...


----------



## Erdnussflipp (12. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

es ist nicht umbedingt nötig das es 100% zur Firma passt, die Firma ist zur Wiederaufbereitung von IT Geräten (PC, Handys, Servern) zuständig

einfach ein paar anreizungen wären gute


----------



## hodenbussard (12. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

Nehmt die Hardware die nicht mehr für den Verkauf geeignet ist,bereitet die auf und spendet es 

PC-Spenden

ECO-PC

So mach ich es seid Jahren,der PC Laden wo ich tätig war macht es auch,und ist eine gute Werbung 
......und Du lernst dabei auch noch was ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

Schau mal bei fachinformatiker.de vorbei und frag da an.

Ansonsten ist es wichtig das dein Projekt mehrere Aspekte bietet:
Zu einem natürlich den Installationsaufwand, dann brauchst du aufjeden Fall eine kaufmännische Betrachtung (Z.B. betrachtung mehrerer Lösungen mit Begründung warum es gerade die geworden ist, einsparungen durch das Projekt, wann es sich relativiert etc.)

Aber alle Infos solltest du auch auf der obengenannten Seite finden.


----------



## Leandros (12. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das musst du wissen. Keiner weiß was deine Firma macht, und es hat auch keiner eine Ahnung, was du denn kannst/nicht kannst.
> 
> Je nachdem schlagen dir Leute Sachen vor, die für Sie jeweils 40h brauchen, du aber zwischen 4 und 400 h brauchst...


 
Komplett korrekt. Ich könnte jetzt ein Projekt vorschlagen für das ich 40h brauch, viele aber bestimmt das dreifache. 

@TE: Sowas musst du selber wissen, frag doch mal vielleicht deinen Chef oder Kollegen. Die können dir am ehesten helfen.


----------



## Timsu (13. August 2013)

*AW: Projekte Für IT-Systemelektroniker (Kaufmann)*

Mal so als Stichwörter:
Proxy, Firewall, IDS, IPS, Mailserver, Exchange, Hyper-V, ESXi

Mit irgendwas kannst du dich sicher beschäftigen.


----------

